# What Really Happens In A Gunfight?



## Andrew Green (Jun 13, 2007)

"Several weeks ago, I was talking with Handguns editor Dave Arnold about this same topic. When I told him of some of the trends that I had seen, he asked me to write an article about the myths of gun fighting. I had a few reservations about this, as I never intended to do this. I have not catalogued it, nor have I tried to put percentages on how often something happens. Quite frankly, there seems to be no set pattern on what people remember about their confrontation. What I have found, however, is that there are certain trends that seem to occur, in some fashion, over and over again. With this is mind, I agreed to Dave's request to report on what I have been told. I am not trying to go head to head with the research of others, nor am I trying to become the guru of gun fighting. It is information that the reader may use as they see fit. If it helps someone somewhere, that's great."

http://www.handgunsmag.com/tactics_training/what_happens_gunfight/index1.html


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 13, 2007)

People die! Oh, my bad! You got an article to read.


----------



## LawDog (Jun 14, 2007)

Fist timers,
* zone out on one situation or person only,
* forget all of their previous training,
* fail to hear commands given,
* become either, very hyper/over active or very timid,
* won't fire at someone or empty their gun,
* tend to let the excessive noise get to them,
* forget about by standers,
* forget about their partners,
* worst of all, play the macho hero role and get other people hurt.
There's more but this is enough for now.
:sniper:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 14, 2007)

not to mention the air gets *stinky* all of the sudden... 

in my only experience in a gunfight (multiple shooters... believe me you *don't* wanna know... really)... focus does get narrowed down to the one who is shooting at you once they're taken care of it's on to the next... (fortunately only one person was hurt amazingly enough... probably all too scared/freaked out to actually shoot straight)... 
self preservation definitely kicks in and you're busy ducking and dodging trying to get a good shot and not get hit yourself.


----------



## airdawg (Jun 25, 2007)

I think the thought process of most people should be altered slightly. Gun fight=Fight involving a gun. Every fight a armed police officer is in is defined as a gun fight, regardless if the firearm was discharged or not. Just having the firearm within reach elevates the risk of lethal force being used.

This is one of the ideas that has really helped in keeping my safe on a daily bases.


----------



## SKB (Jun 26, 2007)

I really like your article!!! I think one of the biggest parts of any conflict is the mental aspect before something happens. If you carry a gun you have to think about shooting someone with it. A lot of guys I know seem to carry their weapons as if they are accesories to help them look cool and have never really thought about what they would do if they had to draw down on someone, let alone put a round into another person. Others treat the weapons as something they have to carry and do not realize the danger they are in just by having a gun on their hip.


----------



## LawDog (Jun 26, 2007)

In law enforcement when both the police officers and suspects do not discharge their firearms it is called an armed confrontation not a gun fight. An armed confrontation can include all of the various types of impacting and edged weapons.


----------



## Carol (Jun 26, 2007)

LawDog said:


> In law enforcement when both the police officers and suspects do not discharge their firearms* it is called an armed confrontation not a gun fight. *An armed confrontation can include all of the various types of impacting and edged weapons.



So you can't really bring a knife to a gunfight....


----------



## LawDog (Jun 26, 2007)

You can if you want to.
:sniper:


----------



## tellner (Jun 27, 2007)

Within arm's reach I'll take a big knife over the hogleg. 

I quote the wisdom of the late Hugh Bollers:

"If you need to carry a gun, carry two and a big knife. If you don't need a gun at least have a .25 automatic. And if you need a knife to go into that bar don't go into that bar."​


----------



## LawDog (Jun 27, 2007)

A knife weilding person gun run approx. 32 feet before the average person can draw a firearm from a standard holster. Note - this is if the gunner is unaware that an attacked is about to happen.
When using a level two or three type saftey holster the distance can be increased up to 40 feet.
Gunners, be aware at all times.


----------



## Arizona Angel (Jun 27, 2007)

We just had a "shoot-out" here in our little town last night.  Dude holding shotgun at police officers is now dead.  Police officers are okay (at least physically).


----------



## airdawg (Jun 28, 2007)

LawDog said:


> In law enforcement when both the police officers and suspects do not discharge their firearms it is called an armed confrontation not a gun fight. An armed confrontation can include all of the various types of impacting and edged weapons.[/quo
> 
> When I'm writing reports, I don't use the word Confrontation when it was a fight. What it's called, or not, does not change what it is. It was the level of hypervigelance required for responsible "gunners" that I attempted to write about. Being prepared mentally to use lethal force.
> 
> ...


----------

